# Natural flea repellant/remedy?



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Are there any natural things I can use for fleas? My 3 month old JRT is covered in fleas and I know there are various things people add to their food to help with fleas. I did go ahead and use a chemical flea drop on her yesterday because they are so bad but overall I prefer to avoid chemicals. Any suggestions?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I am trying to find a thread that serenityfl had about this, but I can't find it. I had just come on to look for it and saw your post. She was living in Florida at the time and this stuff was guaranteed for a year but she said it lasted for 5 years. If I can't find it I will pm her.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Serenety is a walking billboard for FLEABUSTERS. :smile:
We've had a couple threads on this lately, seems that everyone that has tried fleabusters, loves it. If we had fleas here, that would be my first stop, based on the feedback I've heard on it.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I actually went ahead and ordered some of the nematodes from Fleabusters. Comes in a little blue sponge and are not visible (so I have to guess they are in there). Basically you rinse it in a bucket or water spray thing and hose it around the yard. But 2-3 months in and I haven't seen any fleas on my dogs, I stopped using DE and ACV with them and they haven't itched in a month.
Originally I was using Diatomaceous Earth on their coats, and would sometimes give Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, and sometimes tiny pieces of garlic, it kept the fleas away, but they have remained gone since I stopped.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

3Musketeers said:


> I actually went ahead and ordered some of the nematodes from Fleabusters. Comes in a little blue sponge and are not visible (so I have to guess they are in there). Basically you rinse it in a bucket or water spray thing and hose it around the yard. But 2-3 months in and I haven't seen any fleas on my dogs, I stopped using DE and ACV with them and they haven't itched in a month.
> Originally I was using Diatomaceous Earth on their coats, and would sometimes give Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, and sometimes tiny pieces of garlic, it kept the fleas away, but they have remained gone since I stopped.


I'm thinking about ordering nematodes too. Do they grow, or do they stay microscopic in size?


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Nematodes just give me the heebie jeebies! I can't bring myself to use them--especially indoors or on my dog. But all the power to everyone who does use/is considering using them! I'm thinking of sprinkling some diatomaceous earth around the backyard; I've heard some conflicting info on DE, and I don't like the idea of putting it _on_ my dog, but I think it seems like a good way to keep fleas out of the yard.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Raw, real Apple Cider Vinegar in combination with the raw diet works wonders for me. My 35-lb dog has about 1/4-1/2 tsp a day, recommended dose is 1 tsp per 30 lbs. I haven't had a problem with fleas or ticks all summer, and we hike a lot.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Porphyria said:


> I'm thinking of sprinkling some diatomaceous earth around the backyard; I've heard some conflicting info on DE, and I don't like the idea of putting it _on_ my dog, but I think it seems like a good way to keep fleas out of the yard.


You will have to continue to apply the DE every time after it rains, once it gets wet it's useless. I didn't find it worked well in the yard for that reason, but I still sprinkle it on my windowsills where ants come in. They cross the little trail of white powder and dehydrate... and die.  I hate ants.

To the OP - concerning natural flea and tick _topical_ treatments, I love Bug-Off spray (expensive) and Richards Organics just came out with a flea and tick spray (cheaper) I found worked well to keep the critters off.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Either my guys are too ornery to be bothered much by fleas and ticks or the Sentry Natural Defense has worked on my guys this summer. They smell like Chai Tea and my house smells like Christmas for a few days but it's worked. Used the shampoo on my rescue girl yesterday too. When I used the squeeze on stuff I split the tube between both our sibes. However I did get the spray delivered this week to my house because the oil squeeze on stuff made Blaze's coat look like he had a mohawk. I've used DE but this fleabusters and nematodes thing sounds interesting.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok here it is I gave this to my sister inlaw that lives in SC we'll see how it works, and I don't know how to put it in so you can go to the sight.fleabusters.com. this is it and she says it works good.


----------



## kzhen8 (Sep 13, 2011)

You have to wash them off with flea shampoo and use a flea comb to make sure none of them are still attached to their fur. I don't remember the brands, but if you go to any holistic food store, they will supply you with the necessary products. Good luck!


----------

